#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  ::ღ♥ لو اتيح لك  ♥ღ أن تكتب على جدران المنتدى ღ  ماذا ستكتب ♥♥ღ للذكرى ؟ :: ♥♥ღ

## اليمامة

منتدى أبناء مصر 
من يمكن أن ينساه
أو يسلاه

فلكل منا هنا ذكريات 
ومواقف
وصداقات
ويوميات 

هو بالتأكيد قصة
قصة يعرفها صاحبه الذى أنشأه
أحمد صلاح وكوده : ابن البلد
وشريكته ..
بسنت وكودها : بنت مصر 
ولذلك هما أكثر من يمتلكا الذكريات هنا 
والمواقف والأحداث
وهما الأكثر دراية بتفاصيل القصة كلها 

ثم أتينا جميعا 
واحد تلو الآخر
لنجتمع هنا ..ونتعارف 
ونشترك فى عمل جماعى يوحدنا 

ثم ..أضحى المنتدى لا عالما افتراضيا بالمرة
ولكنه حلم وطموح نبذل فى سبيله وقتا ومجهودا ومحبة 
فلماذا نوجد ..ولماذا نعمل ..ولماذا نكتب هنا ؟
ربما يكون السبب لأنه جمعنا  على شىء واحد وربطنا 
هو هذا المنتدى ..وما تمخض عنه من طموحات جماعية وآمال
ومعرفة بالطبع اكتسبناها ومهارات أُثرينا بها 
وصداقات

لو فتشنا فى دواخلنا ..عن سبب تعلقنا للمنتدى وارتباطنا به
ربما لا نعرف بالتحديد
او نعرف ما هو أشبه بالمعرفة
فتعجز الأعماق حقا عن الوصف واللسان عن القول المحدد
ولكن 
ربما استطاع القلم أن يكتب 


هذا الموضوع هو ما يمكن أن يشبه الأوتجراف
صفحاته بيضاء او ملونة 
واسعة وكلها براح
غير مسطرة 
وكثيرة لا تعد


لو اتيح لكم ان تكتبوا فى الأوتجراف
او على جدران المنتدى للذكرى
الذكرى التى قد تكون
كلمة او عبارة
مدحا او شكرا
وداعا او ترحيبا
أى شىء للذكرى 
ماذا ستكتبون وتكتبون؟


فالذكرى قد لا تقتصر على واحدة
ولكنها ذكريات 
فالنجعل هذا التوبيك
البوم ذكريات المنتدى 






دمتم محبين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا جزيلا يا ندى على الموضوع الجميل
فالمنتدى ضم العديد من الأصدقاء الذين لى نصيب معهم من ذكريات لا تنسى
وتعلق قلبى بالعديد والعديد منهم
وسيتيح لى موضوعك الجميل هذا أن أبوح لهم ببعض العرفان والإمتنان
رغم أنهم أجمل من أى كلمات يمكن أن تكتب عنهم
فشكرا لك على إتاحة هذه المساحة لنا للبوح ببعض مما فى القلب
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

على جدران المنتدى سأكتب بالبنط العريض فى نشوة :



كنت هنا على حقيقتى مثلما لم أفعل فى أى مكان آخر 

مثل أنا التى فى داخلى 

مثل أصلى 

كنت هنا مثلما تمنيت دوما 



 فى أبناء مصر

----------


## اليمامة

> شكرا جزيلا يا ندى على الموضوع الجميل
> فالمنتدى ضم العديد من الأصدقاء الذين لى نصيب معهم من ذكريات لا تنسى
> وتعلق قلبى بالعديد والعديد منهم
> وسيتيح لى موضوعك الجميل هذا أن أبوح لهم ببعض العرفان والإمتنان
> رغم أنهم أجمل من أى كلمات يمكن أن تكتب عنهم
> فشكرا لك على إتاحة هذه المساحة لنا للبوح ببعض مما فى القلب


أهلا يا أحمد

فعلا هى مساحة للبوح عن المنتدى وناسه 

مساحة للبوح عن هذا المكان ذاته

كلام فى العضد 

ويالها من ذكريات 

ننتظرك

 :f:

----------


## nariman

هنا عرفت عالم تاني
هنا عرفت معنى الشوف بالقلب
هنا عرفت طبيعة الكلام..والكلام على طبيعته
هنا عرفت الأمل والبسمة..والدموع
هنا عرفت حساب تاني للمسافات..والوقت
هنا عرفت ازاي نبني الجسور وامتى لازم نهدها
هنا عرفت الأصل والصورة
هنا عرفتهم..وعشتهم وحبتهم

هنا مكاني .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا اول حاجه هكتبها 

بيب بيب  ::  

انا جايلك تانى علشان اشخبط على حيطه المنتدى   ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

ابناء مصر.jpg

----------


## صفحات العمر



----------


## hanoaa

الله يا ندى :: 
فكرة هايلة
إنتوا إيه بتلاقوا الأفكار دى فين كل ماقول جراب الحاوى فضى ألاقى حد منكوا منزل موضوع تحفة
بس خلى بالك انا هابهدل الحيطة شخابيط
أنا عندى ذكريات كتير مش ذكرى واحدة
ليا هنا أصحاب كتير 
و على قد بعد المكان بينا و بين بعض على قد ما احنا قريبين خالص من بعض
لأن اللى بينا حب كبير و عشرة كلام طالع من القلب و مش بيدخل غير القلب ::  ::  :: 
خناقات و خلافات فى وجهات النظر لكن فى الأخر بينا و بلين بعض عشرة عمر :: 
راجعه تانى أشخبط براحتى على حيطان بيتنا ::

----------


## اليمامة

حبايبى ..كلكم 

لكل من سيشخبط هنا ..

عابرا 

او 

ساكنا

لاحقا

او سابقا


لكم الورود والحلوى ..والحب

----------


## اليمامة

> ملف مرفق 25143


صورة لا تنسى 

حقا


شكرا أستاذ محمد 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> 


حاجة تفرح جدا والله 

وتشعرنا بالسعادة للإنتماء لأبناء مصر 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> شكرا جزيلا يا ندى على الموضوع الجميل
> فالمنتدى ضم العديد من الأصدقاء الذين لى نصيب معهم من ذكريات لا تنسى
> وتعلق قلبى بالعديد والعديد منهم
> وسيتيح لى موضوعك الجميل هذا أن أبوح لهم ببعض العرفان والإمتنان
> رغم أنهم أجمل من أى كلمات يمكن أن تكتب عنهم
> فشكرا لك على إتاحة هذه المساحة لنا للبوح ببعض مما فى القلب


الشكر لك أنت يا أحمد على دعمك المتواصل لنا وللمنتدى 

وهذا الموضوع .. لنمتن ونرد الجميل بالشكر والعرفان والذكرى 

وللتعبير المباح عن هذه المحبة تجاه من احببناهم هنا وتعلقت قلوبنا بهم ولم ننساهم 

من حقهم ..وحقنا 

ان نسعد القلوب 

شكرا جزيلا

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> هنا عرفت عالم تاني
> هنا عرفت معنى الشوف بالقلب
> هنا عرفت طبيعة الكلام..والكلام على طبيعته
> هنا عرفت الأمل والبسمة..والدموع
> هنا عرفت حساب تاني للمسافات..والوقت
> هنا عرفت ازاي نبني الجسور وامتى لازم نهدها
> هنا عرفت الأصل والصورة
> هنا عرفتهم..وعشتهم وحبتهم
> 
> هنا مكاني .


يا سكرتى يا ناريمان

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> الله يا ندى
> فكرة هايلة
> إنتوا إيه بتلاقوا الأفكار دى فين كل ماقول جراب الحاوى فضى ألاقى حد منكوا منزل موضوع تحفة
> بس خلى بالك انا هابهدل الحيطة شخابيط
> أنا عندى ذكريات كتير مش ذكرى واحدة
> ليا هنا أصحاب كتير 
> و على قد بعد المكان بينا و بين بعض على قد ما احنا قريبين خالص من بعض
> لأن اللى بينا حب كبير و عشرة كلام طالع من القلب و مش بيدخل غير القلب
> خناقات و خلافات فى وجهات النظر لكن فى الأخر بينا و بلين بعض عشرة عمر
> راجعه تانى أشخبط براحتى على حيطان بيتنا


انتى بتوحشينا جدا يا هناء 

ياريت ماتغيبيش بقى 

وتخليكى معانا

على الأقل علشان تشخبطى 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> انا اول حاجه هكتبها 
> 
> بيب بيب  
> 
> انا جايلك تانى علشان اشخبط على حيطه المنتدى


طيب ..

ياللا اركن بسرعو وتعالى شخبط شخابيط

zizoYAzizooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## اليمامة

أول تقييم خدته من أم أحمد 
كتبتلى " أنا مبسوطة بنشاطك اوى يا قمر فى قاعة المطبخ "


مش ممكن أنساه يا أم أحمد !

----------


## صفحات العمر

أبناء مصر جزء من محمد سعيد
مش مزايدة ولا مبالغه
لكن أبناء مصر بالنسبالى 
أول نافذة أطل منها حرفى بعد أن أختار الصمت لمدة 11 عام
فى أبناء مصر شعرت أن هناك من ينتظر ما أكتب بل ويتفاعل معه
هذا أعادنى من جديد شاعر 
ببساطة أكتر 
أبناء مصر بالنسبالى حب أثر بى وتأثرت به 
وإنتماء أفخر دوما به  ::

----------


## نوورا

*انا بصراحة لسه معنديش ذكريات كتير
غير ان غلبتكم شوية قبل ما تعرفونى وحيرتكم
ومش عارفة وسط الزحمة هتفتكرونى والا هتنسونى

بس خلاص
شكرا لكم*

----------


## اليمامة

> *انا بصراحة لسه معنديش ذكريات كتير
> غير ان غلبتكم شوية قبل ما تعرفونى وحيرتكم
> ومش عارفة وسط الزحمة هتفتكرونى والا هتنسونى
> 
> بس خلاص
> شكرا لكم*


مش هننساكى يا نورا

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

فى يوم من الأيام ..
افتقدت جيهان فى قاعة الإشراف الداخلى

----------


## عصام كابو

*بعد الشكر الجزيل للرقيقة يمامة المنتدى* 

*شكرا يا ندى على المواضيع الدافئة اللي بتقربنا كلنا من بعض*


*ما يجول في خاطري كثيراً هذه الايام*

* برغم سروري من وجود جيل جديد من الاعضاء المتميزين الا انني ما زلت مفتقداً و بشدة لبعض الأصدقاء القدامى*

* هل هو الحنين الى الماضى فقط هو الدافع؟؟....... اشك كثيراً*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أعضاء كتيرة جدا
سجلت فى المنتدى قبلى
وسجلت فى المنتدى بعدى
كلهم سكنوا داخل قلبى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *بعد الشكر الجزيل للرقيقة يمامة المنتدى* 
> 
> *شكرا يا ندى على المواضيع الدافئة اللي بتقربنا كلنا من بعض*
> 
> 
> *ما يجول في خاطري كثيراً هذه الايام*
> 
> * برغم سروري من وجود جيل جديد من الاعضاء المتميزين الا انني ما زلت مفتقداً و بشدة لبعض الأصدقاء القدامى*
> 
> * هل هو الحنين الى الماضى فقط هو الدافع؟؟....... اشك كثيراً*


على الرحب والسعة يا دكتور عصام

مكانك موجود دائما 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

فى وقت سابق

وجدت أننى أحب هذا المكان كثيرا..ويأخذ من وقتى ما لا يستهان به ..وبالتالى من عمرى

فشعرت بالقلق ..وعلى رأى المتنبى كنت ( قلقة كأن تحتى ريح )

فقررت أن أخطط للتخلص منه 

ولكننى فشلت !

فقد سبق السيف العزل

----------


## الشاطر حسن



----------


## جيهان محمد على

> فى يوم من الأيام ..
> افتقدت جيهان فى قاعة الإشراف الداخلى

----------


## hanoaa

> انتى بتوحشينا جدا يا هناء 
> 
> ياريت ماتغيبيش بقى 
> 
> وتخليكى معانا
> 
> على الأقل علشان تشخبطى


أنتوا كمان يا ندى بتوحشونى جدا :: 
صدقينى غيابى دايما غصب عنى
راجعة تانى علشان أشخبط ::  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> *انا بصراحة لسه معنديش ذكريات كتير
> غير ان غلبتكم شوية قبل ما تعرفونى وحيرتكم
> ومش عارفة وسط الزحمة هتفتكرونى والا هتنسونى
> 
> بس خلاص
> شكرا لكم*


 ماتخافيش يا نورا
إحنا هنا ماحدش فينا بينسى حد

----------


## اليمامة

> ماتخافيش يا نورا
> إحنا هنا ماحدش فينا بينسى حد


فعلا زى ما قالتلك كدا هناء بالضبط يا نور

----------


## اليمامة

لا شىء أرخص من الحرف ..ولا شىء أقسى منه
تعلمت قيمة الحرف معك يا أبناء مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ح أكتب حاجة قلتها مرة ل د. جمال مرسى

الله على المنتدى
ما تجيب لنا كرسى
علشان نقعد نستمع
لكلام جمال مرسى
وده مش كلام وخلاص
ولا بس غنواية
ده الصدق فيه إحساس
حسيته جوايا
نبض الكلام له صدى
مش بس قلنا وقال
الله على المنتدى
الله عليك يا جمال

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لو هكتب على الحيطه بتاعه المنتدى فانا هكتب كل اسم انا فعلا بعزه وليه مكانه فى قلبى هكتب اولا احمد صلاح ( ابن البلد )

----------


## اليمامة

غادرنى الكثير من الأصدقاء وغادرتهم
باعدت بيننا المسافات والأزمان 
وبقيت أنت دائما لا تغادرنى 
معى فى كل وقت 
وفى كل مكان
يا منتدى أبناء مصر 
يا خير صديق

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تانى اسم هكتبه على الحيظة 

هيكون 

اليمامة ام حمزة و ادام  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> تانى اسم هكتبه على الحيظة 
> 
> هيكون 
> 
> اليمامة ام حمزة و ادام



أحب المنتدى لأنك فيه يا زيزو 

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

بنا ..أو بغيرنا 
تسير القاطرة 
وتبقى الحياة 

كما تبقى دائما أيها المنتدى الجميل 
بنا 
أو
بغيرنا !

----------


## ابن البلد

سأكتبالحمد لله

----------


## nova_n

سأكتب على الجدار

تعلمت كيف يكون الحوار 
وتعرفت على أصدقاء غاليين 
ومعنى التشجيع
لأعمال بسيطة لكن هنا القلوب كبيرة
شكرا اليمامة الجميلة

----------


## اليمامة

احببت دائما ان اكون حقا .. من ابناء مصر !

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أحب المنتدى لأنك فيه يا زيزو


ربنا يخليكى ياندى المنتدى جميل بيكم كلكم وبيزداد بيكم جمال  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

يراع 

اجمل واطيب انسان واخ ليا بجد  وافضاله عليا كتير جدا وحقيقى من محبتى انى اكون زيه و معزته عندى انا حاتط الصوره دى 

وهى المساويه لمعنى كلمة 
R17E

فعلا ده ينطبق عليه كلمه رب اخ لك لم تلده امك 

عايز فعلا اقوله شكرا على كل حاجه   :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يراع 
> 
> اجمل واطيب انسان واخ ليا بجد  وافضاله عليا كتير جدا وحقيقى من محبتى انى اكون زيه و معزته عندى انا حاتط الصوره دى 
> 
> وهى المساويه لمعنى كلمة 
> R17E
> 
> فعلا ده ينطبق عليه كلمه رب اخ لك لم تلده امك 
> 
> عايز فعلا اقوله شكرا على كل حاجه


فعلا يا زيزو
باشمهندس محمد من أعز الأصدقاء فى المنتدى
ومن أجمل النماذج التى يمكن أن تحتذى
ودى فرصة إنى أرسل له رسالة حب
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

لـمعاني الحروف ضوء يبدد الظلمات
والذي في الأذهان يبقى .. ماكان للنفس أوفَى !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

د. عادل
كم أوحشتنى وأوحشتنى مشاركاتك وتعليقاتك
تركت فراغا فى المنتدى لم يستطيع أحد أن يسده
جزاك الله كل خير على ما نثرته فى المنتدى من عطر كلماتك وجميل مشاركاتك
ومساعداتك لأناس كانوا فى أمس الحاجة لمن يمد لهم يد العون
هناك أشخاص لا تنسى
وأنت كذلك
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*



أرسم شمسا على الجدار ..ذهبية*

----------


## hanoaa

هاكتب

بيتى وحشنى أوى 
نفسى أرجع تانى بيتى وسط أخواتى

----------


## hanoaa

أحمد ابن البلد

حلو الشكل الجديد مبروك

----------


## ابن البلد

> أحمد ابن البلد
> 
> حلو الشكل الجديد مبروك


الله يبارك فيكي هنوؤه 
 :f:  :f: 

أرجعي بقه جبنالك شكل جديد أهوو 
 ::

----------


## nariman

يمكن بيقول انها خرافة حكاية اللي يشرب من النيل يرجعله تاني
بس أقدر أقول انها حقيقة هنا في المنتدى
اللي بينتمي للمكان ده بقلبه مش بيعرف ينفصل عنه
حتى لو من بعيد..بيفضل عينه على الباب..اللي دايما بيبقى موارب وعمره ما يتقفل
ومسيره يرجع ..وبيرجع

----------


## الشاطر حسن

سأنقش هنا على الجدار مشاعري . وقت أن ألمسها يغزوني من جديدٍ سحرها 

وجدتُ هنا قلوباً تموجُ دفئا ووجوها تضيئها البسمة وعيونا تلمع ذكاءً ومع ذلك متواضعين

----------


## اليمامة

هكتب بمزاج حرف حرف وأتهجى ...
*
ا
ل
م
ن
ت
د
ى

ب
ي
ح
ل
و*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هكتب 
احمد ناصر 

دمت اخ لى 
تانى شخص كتبتله مشاركه فى المنتدى كانت قبليه سمسمه  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هكتب 
> احمد ناصر 
> 
> دمت اخ لى 
> تانى شخص كتبتله مشاركه فى المنتدى كانت قبليه سمسمه


شكرا لك يا زيزو
دمت لى أخ وصديق حبيب إلى قلبى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا  للشاطر حسن على تصميمه البديع
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا للشاطر حسن على تصميمه البديع
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا للشاطر حسن على تصميمه البديع
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*هاكتب :* 


*حكيم عيووون* 




*لطالما أسرنى ابداعك*

----------


## اليمامة

نسير معا 
ولو افترقنا
وباعدت بيننا المتاهات
ستظلون في القلب …!

----------


## اليمامة

نلتفت إلى اليمين لنجد من يسندنا ..
ليشدنا بألطف كلمات المؤازره 
ونلتفت عن يسارنا لنجد من يمد
لنا يده بعون وإخلاص 


هنا 


يفعلون

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

اهلاً بالإخوة والأخوات ومجمعين دايماً يارب 
ح أكتب فييييييييييين ايام زمان والمسابقات والضحك واللعب ومفيش جد  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اهلاً بالإخوة والأخوات ومجمعين دايماً يارب 
> ح أكتب فييييييييييين ايام زمان والمسابقات والضحك واللعب ومفيش جد


فيه والله يا عادل
دور بس وإنت تلاقى
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

​

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ​


ربنا يخليكى يا ندى ادعى انتى بس المهم تيجو لما اعزمكو  ::  
هو انا الواد الى فى الصوره ده  :: 
ربنا يباركلك فى اولادك ونفرح بيهم كمان بنجاحهم وبعدين جوازهم ان شاء لله  :f: 
وشكرا على حسن على الحاجات الحلوه الى مغرقنا بيها دى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

صحيح ايه ابنك دى يابنتى انتى هتكبرى نفسك وخلاص  ::  
عمايل ايد حسن وكسبتها فى الموضوع باقات الحروف  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


 ::   ::   ::  ::   ::   ::  ::   ::   :: 

 ::   ::   ::  ::   ::   ::  ::   ::   :: 

 ::   ::   ::  ::   ::   ::  ::   ::   :: 

شكرا لك يا زيزو
من القلب للقلب

----------


## اليمامة

> صحيح ايه ابنك دى يابنتى انتى هتكبرى نفسك وخلاص  
> عمايل ايد حسن وكسبتها فى الموضوع باقات الحروف


ههههههههه
ابنى دى علشان بحس دايما ان قلبك قلب طفل ..واحساسك طفولى جدا وبرىء 
يعنى من الآخر بشوفك ساعات زى عيالى بطفولتهم بشقاوتهم ..بكلامهم المكسر  ::

----------


## hanoaa

*هاكتب إلحقونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
مش عارفة أتعامل مع المنتدى بعد ابن البلد ماطوره 
رجعولى القديم 
حاسة بالغربة من كتر الحاجات إللى بتطير*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *هاكتب إلحقونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> مش عارفة أتعامل مع المنتدى بعد ابن البلد ماطوره 
> رجعولى القديم 
> حاسة بالغربة من كتر الحاجات إللى بتطير*


فين الحاجات اللي بتطير دي بس 
 :: 


شكلي أنا اللي هطير في الآخر
 :3:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اجمل مكان هو ابناء مصر  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

عشرة عمر ..أصبح المعنى الذى يجمعنا 

 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أكتب على جدران المنتدى رسالة لأنفال
أقول لها فيها أنك نموذج مشرف لكل مصرية
وأننا نفتقد كثيرا وجودها المميز

----------


## ابن البلد

> 


ِشكرا يا زيكووووووووووو

 :f:  :f: 
وأكيد الشكر لحسن هو اللي كاتبها 
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

سأكتب
لولا أني أحبكم في الله ماكتبت
أدام الله عليّ وجودكم الآسر

----------


## اليمامة

على جدران المنتدى " يارب يكون لونها أبيض " ..هاكتب ..

دايما بيجمعنا ..ويرجع اللى راح

----------


## صفحات العمر

أسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير نـــــدى 
ودامت موضوعات المتميزة ورؤيتك الشفافه
وعلى جدران أبناء مصر أكتب


*عشقت لون المحبه سكْــنته فى دمى
وسمعت وصف الأحبه للغربه زاد همى
فرشت توب الوصال فى ضل جميزة
وناديت بعلو الصوت أم البلاد .. أمى


*

----------


## nariman

دايما في الآخر فيه آخر..فيه وقت فراق

----------


## اليمامة

> دايما في الآخر فيه آخر..فيه وقت فراق


فعلا ..
دوام الحال من المحال

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ومابين الوجود والفراق فيه حكايات 
لابد تلاقيلها في حضن القلوب مكان
ماافتكرش انه بالإمكان
تنتهي
ذكرى حلوة ماأبتغي

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا عاشقين الحروف 
والمعنى والمضمون
يا مرصرصين المعانى 
زى الورود ع الغصون
يا مسهرين القمر 
ومنورين الكون 
لكنت يوم ولا أكون 
من غير محبتكم

محمد سعيد

----------


## اليمامة

لأولئك المستوطنين فى الحنايا ..
ربيعكم أخضر 

18 ابريل 2012

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كنت هنــــــــــا
..

----------


## صفحات العمر

*لسه ياما كتير راح أصبر**و أرسم البسمه ف سكوتى**يمكن اقدر**اخفى دمعه خانقه صوتى**وألتقى ف طلة عيونك**فجر جى**يمحى ليل مليان هموم**يطوى حزن القلب طى


*

----------


## اليمامة

> كنت هنــــــــــا
> ..


أنت هنا بالفعل ..( رد على نفس العبارة ..على نفس الجدار )

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

بتفاؤل ...سأمضى

----------


## اليمامة

هذا الزمن تقريبا لا يميزه شىء ..إلا أنه يبقى ملجأ لأحاديث تدفعنا خارج عالم الصمت ..وبعض الحركة 

هنا

----------


## اليمامة

أخذت ما ناسب حديثى من لون 
واخترت ما استهوانى من تنسيقات وزخارف
بعثرت أحاديث كامنة
سطرت أكتر من ألف كلمة وكلمة 
وسأغادر فى سلام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أنت هنا بالفعل ..( رد على نفس العبارة ..على نفس الجدار )



تسلميلي حبيبة قلبي 
أشكرك يا ندى 

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كنت هنــــــــــا
> ..


وستظلين هنا
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

تقاطعت هنا مع حروفى حروف أخرى
وكنت أجد نفسى كما الواقفة فوق مربع للكلمات المتقاطعة
فيما بعد عرفت أن كل حرف تقاطع مع حرفى قد شكل قاموس من عمرى 
لجملة حياة لم تضيع سدى

----------


## اليمامة

تتحدث الأعماق بلا انقطاع لتتحدى سكون الصمت ..
تولد البشارات
وأمل فى الغد ..لا يموت أبدا

----------


## اليمامة

أشكر الأيام التى ..جمعتنا

----------


## اليمامة

هنا ..
كانت أيام وليالى 
لا تنسى ..

----------


## اليمامة

تذكرونا بالخير ..

----------


## اليمامة

كل الأشياء تذهب 
إلا الكلمات
تبقى خالدة 
وشاهدة

----------


## الشاطر حسن

سأعلق هنا تعويذة ضد الفقد الذي أرهقنا .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سأكتب ليت اليوم كان 240 ساعة

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> سأكتب ليت اليوم كان 240 ساعة


قريب هايوضبوا المريخ وابقى خدني معاك ..الواد ماندوليكش واحشني قوي  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قريب هايوضبوا المريخ وابقى خدني معاك ..الواد ماندوليكش واحشني قوي


ههههههههههههههه
وأنا الواد جامايكا وحشنى قوى

----------


## بنت شهريار

احلى ايام حياتى واكتر ايام ضحكت فيها كانت هنا مع اغلى الاصحاب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> احلى ايام حياتى واكتر ايام ضحكت فيها كانت هنا مع اغلى الاصحاب


حمدالله على سلامتك بنت شهريار
بجد مفتقدينك جدا
ياريت ما تغيبيش عن المنتدى تانى
 :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

*أبناء مصر................مربعي............

هنا فجرت طاقاتي 
هنا نثرت ورودي
ودموعي ذرفتها

هنا كتبت  كل ما جال بخاطري
بريشة صادقة
هنا احتواني المنتدى
واحبابي في المنتدى
هنا حققت ما لم يحققه القلم على الورق
هنا لونت احلامي
هنا ولس في مكان آخر كان وما زال مربعي..وطني ..سكني

فلنهنأ بهذا المربع الآمن..والصداقات الحقة..والقلوب الجميلة
والاقلام السامقة..والابداعات المتميزة..

هذه خربشاتي بالألوان.. على جدار المنتدى

لميس الامام

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ابناء مصر..
تستحق افضل ممن رحلوا بإرادتهم ..وممن سوف يرحلون بإرادتهم 
ابناء مصر..
ستبقى في نظري كائن حي يفرح ويحزن ويتألم ويفتقد الغائبين ويحتضن الموجودين ويعطي بلا حدود
ابناء مصر..
يعلم الله اني احبك حد الإعتقاد اني سأحاسب امام الله على تقصيري بحقك   ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> ابناء مصر..
> تستحق افضل ممن رحلوا بإرادتهم ..وممن سوف يرحلون بإرادتهم 
> ابناء مصر..
> ستبقى في نظري كائن حي يفرح ويحزن ويتألم ويفتقد الغائبين ويحتضن الموجودين ويعطي بلا حدود
> ابناء مصر..
> يعلم الله اني احبك حد الإعتقاد اني سأحاسب امام الله على تقصيري بحقك



 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## اليمامة

ابناء مصر 
مكان موجود ..
يفتح ذراعيه على وسعهما ليتلقفك بالأحضان 
دائما
وبعد غياب
وبعد ..ربما 
ان غاب الأحباب 

 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *أبناء مصر................مربعي............
> 
> هنا فجرت طاقاتي 
> هنا نثرت ورودي
> ودموعي ذرفتها
> 
> هنا كتبت  كل ما جال بخاطري
> بريشة صادقة
> هنا احتواني المنتدى
> ...


 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ابناء مصر..
> تستحق افضل ممن رحلوا بإرادتهم ..وممن سوف يرحلون بإرادتهم 
> ابناء مصر..
> ستبقى في نظري كائن حي يفرح ويحزن ويتألم ويفتقد الغائبين ويحتضن الموجودين ويعطي بلا حدود
> ابناء مصر..
> يعلم الله اني احبك حد الإعتقاد اني سأحاسب امام الله على تقصيري بحقك


 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ابناء مصر 
> مكان موجود ..
> يفتح ذراعيه على وسعهما ليتلقفك بالأحضان 
> دائما
> وبعد غياب
> وبعد ..ربما 
> ان غاب الأحباب


 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أبناء مصر 
أحبكم
 :: 
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 





> 





> 


ما هذا ؟
هل انت شجرة يا اخي؟ "ها ها ها ..نعم إنها مزحة"  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ما هذا ؟
> هل انت شجرة يا اخي؟ "ها ها ها ..نعم إنها مزحة"


 :: 
تلك كانت من شجرة الورد جواري ورداتها أسقطها نسيم إعجابي .

 ::  لكِ هذا فالقليل من يستخدمه الآن .

والآن من أنت ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بالحب سيبقى فى القلب وفى العين

----------


## اليمامة

الأيام دول .. والزمن دوار
وعجلة الحياة لاشك ماضية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تحية لكل من أمتعنا بحروفه وآنسنا بحديثه وأسعدنا بأخلاقه
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

وتحية لكل من سوف يمتعنا بحروفه ويآنسنا بحديثه ويسعدنا بأخلاقه
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

منتدى أبناء مصر كالبحر أعماقه كنوز ووسطه حياة وسطحه خيال . كما أنه يلفظ كل الجيف .

----------


## Abou.Gouda

> تحية لكل من أمتعنا بحروفه وآنسنا بحديثه وأسعدنا بأخلاقه


جميل جدا التعليق ده

----------


## اليمامة

سأرسم ورود على الحائط 
تحت كل وردة اسم
وقلب

----------


## nariman

> يمكن بيقول انها خرافة حكاية اللي يشرب من النيل يرجعله تاني
> بس أقدر أقول انها حقيقة هنا في المنتدى
> اللي بينتمي للمكان ده بقلبه مش بيعرف ينفصل عنه
> حتى لو من بعيد..بيفضل عينه على الباب..اللي دايما بيبقى موارب وعمره ما يتقفل
> ومسيره يرجع ..وبيرجع



....... ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أكتب على جدران المنتدى كل سنة وأبناء مصر بخير وصحة وسعادة
وربنا يجعلها سنة خير على الكل 
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

انثر الشجن على الجدران شوقا ومحبة
وأقرع أجراس الذكرى 
كلما غفت قلوبنا 
ورودا ومودة

----------


## اليمامة

حتى اذا وجدت نفسك وحيدا هنا ..
فأنت فى ألفة الذكرى
والمكان
وما تبقى
ومن تبقى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

رساله الى كل من يتكلم باسم الدين لتحقيق الاطماع السياسية 
عن أبي سعيد الخدري وأنس بن مالك، عن رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال: (( سيكون في أمتي اختلافٌ وفرقةٌ، قومٌ يحسنون القيل ويسيئون الفعل، يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم، يمرقون من الدِّين مروق السهم من الرمية، لا يرجعون حتى يرتدَّ على فوقه، هم شرُّ الخلق والخليقة، طوبى لمن قتلهم وقتلوه يدعون إلى كتاب اللّه وليسوا منه في شىء، من قاتلهم كان أولى باللّه تعالى منهم ))

----------


## اليمامة

التقينا ... لنبقى

----------


## nariman

> التقينا ... لنبقى


فعلا .. التقينا لنبقى 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا بحب أقرأ كل حاجه بتتكتب هنا في صمت
 :y:  :y:

----------


## اليمامة

> أنا بحب أقرأ كل حاجه بتتكتب هنا في صمت






> nariman                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة                      
> 
> 
> 
> 
> التقينا ... لنبقى
> 
> 
> 
> فعلا .. التقينا لنبقى


ازيك يا ناريمان .. ازيك أحمد 

البقاء الحقيقى فى النفوس وفى القلوب



كونوا بخير 

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

بذلنا حبا ومودة فاقا الحدود ..فوقعنا فى أزمة الذكريات ..
وخيبة تستصعب النسيان

----------


## R17E

و الذكريات نسيان لا يعمل بشكل جيد

----------


## R17E

منذ قررت أن أنساك تماماً وأمحيك من ذاكرتي المهترئة، وأنا أستحضر طيفك كل لحظة لأخبره أني نسيتك .. وأنتظرك لأقول لك أني لا أتذكرك !

----------


## nariman

> و الذكريات نسيان لا يعمل بشكل جيد






> منذ قررت أن أنساك تماماً وأمحيك من ذاكرتي المهترئة، وأنا أستحضر طيفك كل لحظة لأخبره أني نسيتك .. وأنتظرك لأقول لك أني لا أتذكرك !


الله ..

 :f2: 

دمت بخير

----------


## hanoaa

المنتدى جزء من حياتى 
لما ببعد عنه بيبقى غصب عنى
بيوحشنى و عارفة إنه أنا كمان بوحشه
المنتدى ده جزء من عشقى الكبير
مصر

----------


## اليمامة

وتبقى الذكريات .. نافذة يطل منها الإنسان على أجزاء من عمره الفائت السعيد أو غير السعيد 
تبقى حلوة مهما كانت .. لأنها ذكريات

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مش هكتب.. هرسم قلب كبير .

----------


## nariman

يا حنين يا ذكريات .. يا سنين أحلى الحاجات
نبكي العمر اللي جاي ولا العمر اللي فات
لو كان بإيدينا كنا وقفنا سنين زمنا ..
ويضيع العمر منا 
وإحنا في نفس المكان..

----------


## hanoaa

_يا من لن أنساه و لن ينسانى
_

----------


## اليمامة

كلما هتف المنادى بالمحبة .. جئت هنا 
رغم الحنين الموجع !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رحمة الله على د.أحمد فنديس وعلى أ.عاطف هلال وعلى كل من توفاه الله من أبناء مصر

----------


## الشاطر حسن

معرفة الناس كنوز .

----------


## فاضــل

كنت هنا .. و لا زلت .. و ساظل إن شاء الله  .. و سأعود إن شاء الله لأضع بعض الكلمات لعلها توفي ابناء مصر بعض حقه

----------


## فاضــل

شاركت في منتديات كثيرة .. بعضها بالصدفة .. و بعضها بالدعوة من اصدقاء .. إلا أبناء مصر شاركت فيه بقراري الخاص و بإرادتي الخالصة بعد متابعة لكل ما فيه .. و وجدت فيه مكانا يستحق المشاركة و البقاء .. و ايضا الانتماء 

منتديات كثيرة تأخذ منحنى صعود واحد ثم تهبط إلى غير قيام .. إلا أبناء مصر مثله مثل مصر تمر به الصعاب و المنحنيات الواحد تلو الآخر .. و هو صامد .. فالروح التي بها يحيا روح حقيقية .. بها حياة حقيقية .. لذا لم يختفي كما اختفى الكثير من المنتديات "الافتراضية" حتى مع قلة الرواد أحيانا 

المقام هنا يستلزم ذكر ابن البلد فهو الركن الركين للمنتدى .. و أعتقد أني قد تأخرت كثيرا في أن اكتب له على صفحات المنتدى الشكر الذي يليق به .. و التحية التي يستحقها فصموده يستحق الاعجاب .. و التقدير .. فشكر تستحقه يا أحمد .. و تحية من القلب 

و الغائبة الحاضرة بسنت .. و أعلم أن كلامي هذا سيصلها حتى و إن لم تعد تأتي .. فهي تشعر بنا كما نشعر بها .. و أنا كلي ثقة من ذلك 

و للحديث بقية .. و لكل من لهم مكان في القلب و العقل تحية

----------


## اليمامة

دائما يأتى الصباح وأبناء مصر فى القلب 
وفى كل حين لا يغفل القلب عن سحر هذا المكان
أحب أبناء مصر

----------


## فاضــل

ابناء مصر كان على مدار تاريخه الطويل متنفسا لكل الآراء .. يتسع لكل الاتجاهات و الميول .. كانت هناك خلافات و اختلافات و لكن دائما كانت هناك مساحة للتلاقي و أحيانا للتصافي
و لكن عندما تغيب تلك المساحة في عقول و نفوس أبناء مصر فمن البديهي أن تختفي ايضا على صفحات المنتدى 
لذا فلعلها فرصة لنراجع كيف كانت توجد هذه المساحة في المنتدى لربما استطاع ابناء مصر استعادتها في واقع حياتهم .. و ما أحوجهم إلى ذلك 
هل تذكرون قصة الرجل العجوز الذي شارف على الموت فجمع ابناءه و اعطى كل واحد منهم عود حطب و أمره أن يكسره فكسره فلما أعطاه حزمة لم يستطع كسرها .. هل لازالت لدينا ذاكرة أم خسرناها مع كل ما خسرناه

----------


## اليمامة

وعبر المدى والردى والفراق *
نعود لبعض لقاء
وعزاء

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ربِّ اهدني إلى سواء السَّبيل ؛ ولا تجعل حيرة ترهقني .. أو تغيِّرني .. أو تسلب منِّي شيئًا أحبّه .. أو تنكسني إلى سوء المصير .

----------


## hanoaa

المكان ده أكتر مكان بلاقى نفسى فيه
أكتر مكان بيوحشنى
غبت عنه مدة طويلة أوى كان إحساسى فيها بالوحدة صعب أوى
كانت أيام صعبة وليالى طويلة
ليا هنا أصحاب كتير يمكن نكون ماتقبلناش بس هما اصحاب هايلين أوى
وحشنى المنتدى أوى و وحشونى أصحابى 
إن شاء الله هارجع تانى وسطيهم
و مهما بعدت عنهم هما فى قلبى
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## R17E

لم يكن في الليل بقية من ظلام !كان ينزف بشدّة ..

قال لي " كاذب " آخر : الليل ليس سوى ماء تغسل به الشمس وجهها كل " صباح " ثم تشرق !!

----------


## ابن البلد

> لم يكن في الليل بقية من ظلام !كان ينزف بشدّة ..
> 
> قال لي " كاذب " آخر : الليل ليس سوى ماء تغسل به الشمس وجهها كل " صباح " ثم تشرق !!


إن شاء الله عن قريب

----------


## TAMARA KALED

لا تنتظــر حدوث مصيبة أو همّ بل انطلق في الحياة وﻻ تنتظـــر المصائب...

ﻷننا نعلم أنها إبتــلاء وسوف تحل عاجلاً أم آجلاً... وسوف تمر الحياة ...

والفشل والمصائب ماهي إﻻ نعمة يغفل عنها الكثير فـلا تشغل نفسك بها... ركز في يومك وكن إيجابي ...

وتوقع الخير فالله عند ظن عبده.



*تحيتي...*

----------


## hanoaa

> لم يكن في الليل بقية من ظلام !كان ينزف بشدّة ..
> 
> قال لي " كاذب " آخر : الليل ليس سوى ماء تغسل به الشمس وجهها كل " صباح " ثم تشرق !!


يارب نشوف نور الصبح قريب

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سأمحو ركبتي بالممحاة، سآكلها حتى لا أجثو لعسكرٍ أو تيارٍ أو مرحلة. !
محمد الماغوط

----------


## hanoaa

يا بلادى يا بلادى بحبك يا بلادى
يا مصر بحبك بحبك يا مصر

----------


## اليمامة

أخى أحمد ناصر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

همسح كل اللي كتبتوه وهكتب م الاول  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> همسح كل اللي كتبتوه وهكتب م الاول


شريرة بطبعك  :: 
 ::evil::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> شريرة بطبعك


انفراد يا كوتش  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> انفراد يا كوتش


أنا لسه واخد بالي من توقيعك 
 :: 

طيب بما أنك بقى قلتي الجبنه مفيهاش فريون

والخيار المقطوعة ده بكام الكيلو 
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا لسه واخد بالي من توقيعك 
> 
> 
> طيب بما أنك بقى قلتي الجبنه مفيهاش فريون
> 
> والخيار المقطوعة ده بكام الكيلو


اسأل عباس   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من قال  أنِّي لا أبُوح ؟
 أخبرتُ ربِّي حاجتي..
 أخبرتُه : أنِّي بكيت أنِّي صبرتُ وما  اشتكيت 
الربُّ أقربُ يارفاقِ من شاء يومًا أن يبُوح

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا سبحان اللي بيعوّدنا ع الحاجة
 فننساها
 وبيخفّف كاسات الناس
 بمَيّة بدل ما يملاها
 عشان الطعم اللي فيها يروح
 عشان الطعم اللي فيها يخف
 يقولوا مجازًا المجروح
 إذا خدع الوجع .. بيخفّ

 **
 يا خالق كل شيء ناقص .. كِمالته معاك
 يا شايل م الحاجات حتّة .. بنترجّاك
 بحق المشهد الكامل
 واسمَك اللي أنا عرفته
 تسيب اللي يكفّينا
 وتكفينا بما سِبته
 ما تحوجناش
 لجاي ما جاش
 وترضينا بما جِبته

مصطفى ابراهيم

----------


## اليمامة

نستمر أحيانا .. حين يفقد الإستمرار جدواه
ربما ..
لأنه لم يعد لدينا شيئا نتوقف من أجله 
أو نخسره

----------


## ابن البلد

> نستمر أحيانا .. حين يفقد الإستمرار جدواه
> ربما ..
> لأنه لم يعد لدينا شيئا نتوقف من أجله 
> أو نخسره


 :2:  :2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هنقفز..  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الجحيم عندما يكون اورجانيك  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> الجحيم عندما يكون اورجانيك


المنتدى جحيم
ده انت نهارك هيبقى كيماوي
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> المنتدى جحيم
> ده انت نهارك هيبقى كيماوي


انا ماجبتش سيره المنتدى .  المنتدى بالى فيه واحشنى جدا اصلا  ::  الجحيم هو الى انا فيه  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إسلام مات يا مصر
إسلام مات يا بلد الكفر والهم والرقص على الدم 
إسلام مات عشان الحثالة تعيش وترقص
خسارة فيكي يا بلد والله
خسارة فيكي ضحكته وحبه وحماسه 
خسارة فيكي تفوقه ..كان هيتخرج السنة دي
والله عمري ما لمحته في القسم إلا وهو مبتسم 
يا ترى يا إسلام انت اخترت المعركة الصح؟
يعني المكان ده فعلا يستحق اننا نموت عشانه؟
يا إسلام دول هيرقصوا على دمك 
هيرقصوا على دمك والله..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

رَبِّ إني مَسَّني الحلمُ مرة..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الشاطر حسن وحشنى جدا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما زالت القاعات تشتاق إلى حكمة فاضل و أريج جيهان وهديل اليمامة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أكتب عن أستاذ عاطف هلال الله يرحمه ورؤيته وأستاذ سيد جعيتم ووطنيته عن د.عصام وصحوبيته وحسام عمر وعفويته
أكتب عن بوكى بوكى وجدعنتها وناريمان ورقتها ومصراوية وخفة ظلها وهالة فاروق وفنها
وفراشة وتدينها وإسكندرانى وذوقه وعلاء زين الدين وثقافته

----------


## فاضــل

فاضل موجود و متابع و إن شاء الله عن قريب سيعاود الكتابة 

و الدعوة موجهه لكل محبي المنتدى بمعاودة التواجد و المشاركة فالروح يمكنها أن تعود لو توفرت الرغبة لإعادتها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> فاضل موجود و متابع و إن شاء الله عن قريب سيعاود الكتابة 
> 
> و الدعوة موجهه لكل محبي المنتدى بمعاودة التواجد و المشاركة فالروح يمكنها أن تعود لو توفرت الرغبة لإعادتها


الله الله الله
أيوة كدة
هوّ ده الكلام اللى يفتح النِفْس
خلينا نرجع الأيام الحلوة والمناقشات التى تسر القلوب وتثرى العقول
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا فاضل
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

أتعلق من قلبى .. أثرعلى جدران أبناء مصر

----------


## اليمامة

> ما زالت القاعات تشتاق إلى حكمة فاضل و أريج جيهان وهديل اليمامة


 :f2:    ......

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ......


كده إزداددت الطمأنينة 
أسأل الله أن يرزقك الطمأنينة والحبور
لك 1000 وردة ووردة

----------


## فراشة

وفراشة موجوده أحمد 
وأبناء مصر جزء مننا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ومصراوية وخفة ظلها


انا هنا ..ربما الظل اثقل ..بس ماشي حالي  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وفراشة موجوده أحمد 
> وأبناء مصر جزء مننا


الوفاء شيمة الكرام
جوزيت خيرا وبرا ودعوة مستجابة إن شاء الله يا فراشة
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا هنا ..ربما الظل اثقل ..بس ماشي حالي


أدام الله ظلك يا سمو الأميرة

 :f2:

----------


## TAMARA KALED

كُل عـــــام وأنتم بخــــــير ... بمُنــاسية العــــام الهجــــــري الجديــــد...نســــأل الله أن يكون عـــــام خــــير و نُصـــــرة و فــــرجــــاً للشعـــــوب العربية و الإسلامية ...و نلتقي على خـــــير يا أهــــــل المنتدى ...تحيتي للجميـــــع .http://up.3dlat.com/uploads/13833932472.gif

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ماتَ عُمَر..

----------


## ابن البلد

> كُل عـــــام وأنتم بخــــــير ... بمُنــاسية العــــام الهجــــــري الجديــــد...نســــأل الله أن يكون عـــــام خــــير و نُصـــــرة و فــــرجــــاً للشعـــــوب العربية و الإسلامية ...و نلتقي على خـــــير يا أهــــــل المنتدى ...تحيتي للجميـــــع .http://up.3dlat.com/uploads/13833932472.gif


كل عام وانت بكل صحة وسعادة وسلام يارب
وان شاء الله السنه دي تكون أحسن من اللي فاتت
كل سنة وانت طيبه تماره
:
 :f2: f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلا فِي  الأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ  يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُفْسِدِينَ

----------


## مصراويةجدا

علموا أولادكم ان إسرائيل هي العدو ..ذكروهم بها كل صباح !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إتصالاتكو
محمد شحاتة
من أوائل من إستقبلونى بحفاوة فى المنتدى
الدنيا قد تبعد الناس عن بعضها
وقد تفعل المواقف السياسية ذلك أحيانا
لكن الحب المجرد من كل مصلحة أقوى من كل العوارض
والذكريات الجميلة لا تنسى
والعشرة ما تهونش إلا على اللى مش ولاد حلال

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كُل عـــــام وأنتم بخــــــير ... بمُنــاسية العــــام الهجــــــري الججديــــد...نســــأل الله أن يكون عـــــام خــــير و نُصـــــرة و فــــرجــــاً للشعـــــوب العربية و الإسلامية ...و نلتقي على خـــــير يا أهــــــل المنتدى ...تحيتي للجميـــــع .http://up.3dlat.com/uploads/13833932472.gif


كل سنة وإنت طيبة يا تامارا

----------


## اليمامة

تبقى البدايات دائما تحمل مل البراءة .. 
يعود المرء هنا لتعاوده البراءة

----------


## TAMARA KALED

_إليكم هذه القصـــة المنتقاه ... سأهمس بها إلى جدران هذا المنتدى ...لعل صداها يصدح في أرجاءه...

__

_
يحكى أنّ قلمين كانا صديقين وﻷنّهما لم يُبريا كان لهما نفس الطّول إلا أنّ أحدهما ملّ حياة الصّمت والسّلبيّة، 

فتقدّم من المبراة، وطلب أن تبريه، أمّا القلم اﻵخر فأحجم خوفاً من اﻷلم وحفاظاً على مظهره.

غاب اﻷوّل عن صديقه مدّة من الزّمن، عاد بعدها قصيراً ولكنّه أصبح حكيماً، 

رآه صديقه الصّامت الطّويل الرّشيق فلم يعرفه، ولم يستطع أن يتحدّث إليه.

فبادره صديقه المبريّ بالتّعريف عن نفسه، تعجّب الطّويل وبدت عليه عﻼمات السّخرية من قصر صديقه.

لم يأبه القلم القصير بسخرية صديقه الطّويل، 

ومضى يحدّثه عما تعلّم فترة غيابه وهو يكتب ويخطّ كثيراً من الكلمات، ويتعلّم كثيراً من الحكم والمعارف والفنون.


انهمرت دموع النّدم من عيني صديقه القلم الطّويل، وما كان منه الا أن تقدّم من المبراة لتبريه ، 


وليكسر حاجز صمته وسلبيّته، بعد أن علم أن من أراد أن يتعلّم ﻻ بدّ أن يتألم.


دُمتم بخير ...

----------


## فاضــل

من اراد ان يتعلم فلابد أن يتألم .. صدق كاتب القصة و أحسن ناقلها 

هذا هو جوهر التطور و التقدم .. ألم التعلم 

من يبقى على حاله مستسلما للبقاء في منطقة الراحة مكررا فعل ما يعرف فقط و ما يستريح له فقط يظل يكرر نفسه دون نمو و لا تطور في الوقت الذي تتغير فيه الدنيا من حوله .. فبمرور الوقت يصغر 

أما من يتكبد عناء الخروج من منطقة الراحة و يتصدى لتعلم ما لم يكن يعلم و فعل ما لم يكن يفعل فبذلك يستطيع مواكبة التطور و التغير و ربما استطاع أن يسبق معدل التغير فيكون في المقدمة 

الخروج من منطقة الراحة يلزمه الاحساس بالألم و مفارقة ما اعتاد عليه .. و هذه هي ضريبة التقدم و النمو .. لذا لا يحلم حالم بالتطور و التقدم و النمو دون دفع الضريبة .. و إلا لعاش في الأوهام طويلا 

و أنقل عن معلم لي أعتز بتلقي العلم على يديه يقول " اذا اردت أن تتعلم فافعل ما لاتحب" 

شكرا جزيلا تمارا على النقل الراقي المفيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا يا تامارا على هذه القصة المؤثرة
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

المتواجدون الآن 251 عضو. الأعضاء 4 والزوار 247
 					أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان 5,409, 05-04-2012 الساعة 03:49 PM.

‏اليمامة*,‏*ابن البلد*,‏الشاطر حسن



- ملحوظة :العضو المخفى " مصراوية جدا "


من زمااااان .. لم نوجد !

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا اسمي منورررر 
جنبكم منورين

----------


## الشاطر حسن

حلوة  المخفي دي  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أكتب إن أشعار جورج جريس فرح كانت بديعة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> المتواجدون الآن 251 عضو. الأعضاء 4 والزوار 247
>                      أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان 5,409, 05-04-2012 الساعة 03:49 PM.
> 
> ‏اليمامة*,‏*ابن البلد*,‏الشاطر حسن 
> 
> 
> 
> - ملحوظة :العضو المخفى " مصراوية جدا "
> 
> ...


دي مش اخلاق نينجا  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> حلوة  المخفي دي


اه ..كنت لابسة برقع الحيا  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> دي مش اخلاق نينجا


أخلاق ايه وبتاع ايه يا ست هانم ؟ ايه التوقيع المهبب اللى انتى حطاه دا  ::

----------


## اليمامة

ويأخذنا الحنين أحيانا .. فلا نملك له بدا ..

----------


## R17E

وجه الاوفياء

----------


## فاضــل

المعادن الثمينة القيمة لا تصدأ.. و لكن يمكن أن يعلوها التراب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من ينظر إلى الصفر على أنه بلا قيمة يجب أن يدرك أنه نقطة الأصل

----------


## فاضــل

الحب يفعل ما لا تستطيع القوة فعله .. مقولة تعلو قيمتها في أزمنة الصفاء .. و ينجلي عنها صدأ الغباء في أزمنة الذكاء .. و يلزم معرفتها في أزمنة الكراهية و البغضاء

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*********
الناس الجيدون يعطونك السعادة
 والناس السيئون يعطونك التجربة
 أما أسوء الناس فيعطونك درسا
 وأفضل الناس يعطونك ذكريات !*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الحب يفعل ما لا تستطيع القوة فعله .. مقولة تعلو قيمتها في أزمنة الصفاء .. و ينجلي عنها صدأ الغباء في أزمنة الذكاء .. و يلزم معرفتها في أزمنة الكراهية و البغضاء


 ::   ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولا يبقى في الذاكرة سوى ما نريد نسيانه ....

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وقد يأتي أحدهم خفيفاً يطفو بجانبك في كل هذا الغرق ، كجذع شجرة يصلح للنجاة .

----------


## anupes

من رضي بقليله عاش

----------


## عصام كابو

مكان عزيز على قلبي لم و لن استطيع نسيان الذكريات الجميلة هنا مهما مرت الايام
وحشني كل الاعضاء وحشني اللقاء الدافئ و المشاعر الصافية الجميلة

----------


## ابن البلد

> مكان عزيز على قلبي لم و لن استطيع نسيان الذكريات الجميلة هنا مهما مرت الايام
> وحشني كل الاعضاء وحشني اللقاء الدافئ و المشاعر الصافية الجميلة


 ::  ::  :36 4 11: 
أنت كمان وحشنا يا دكتور 
ربنا يديم المحبة والمعروف يارب دايما 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مكان عزيز على قلبي لم و لن استطيع نسيان الذكريات الجميلة هنا مهما مرت الايام
> وحشني كل الاعضاء وحشني اللقاء الدافئ و المشاعر الصافية الجميلة


فعلا يا د/عصام
المكان دائما بيوحشنا و بتوحشن أجمل أيام و صحبة و ذكريات
كل سنة و أنت طيب بمناسبة المولد النبوى الشريف
و ألف مبروك فوز الخطيب برئاسة الأهلى 
أنا متأكد إن دى حاجة حتبسطك كتير
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

لن يعود هنا إلا من أحب فعلا هذا المكان .. لن يعود أى شخص إلا بمحض إرادته ..
أتحسس جدران هنا وأشعر بكل براءة زمان ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لن يعود هنا إلا من أحب فعلا هذا المكان .. لن يعود أى شخص إلا بمحض إرادته ..
> أتحسس جدران هنا وأشعر بكل براءة زمان ..


أهلا يا ندى
و الله زمان
 :Luxhello: فعلا البراءة و التلقائية و العطاء الغير مشروط
و أجمل ذكريات كانت و ستظل هنا بين جنبات المنتدى
و سيظل رنين صداها يتردد و يغرينا بالعودة دائما للإستماع إليه و الإستمتاع به
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## عصام كابو

نوستالجيا المكان و الزمان و الاشخاص و المشاعر.. انا بحب المكان ده ومش ممكن انساه
اجمل ايام و ذكريات بتجري في شريط قدامي
وحشتوووووووووووني

----------


## drmustafa

وحشني المكان ده قوي
ذكريات جميلة لم ولن تغادر الذاكرة
وحشني كل الناس هنا

----------


## ابن البلد

أنتم كمان كلكم وحشني والله 
انا شفت المشاركات من يوميها
بس مكنتش قادر ادخل اشارك ... عندي احساس متعب ومحبط مسيطر عليا كليا 
بس فعلا الكل وحشني والمكان كمان والله
 :l:  :l:  :l:  :l:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> نوستالجيا المكان و الزمان و الاشخاص و المشاعر.. انا بحب المكان ده ومش ممكن انساه
> اجمل ايام و ذكريات بتجري في شريط قدامي
> وحشتوووووووووووني





> وحشني المكان ده قوي
> ذكريات جميلة لم ولن تغادر الذاكرة
> وحشني كل الناس هنا





> أنتم كمان كلكم وحشني والله 
> انا شفت المشاركات من يوميها
> بس مكنتش قادر ادخل اشارك ... عندي احساس متعب ومحبط مسيطر عليا كليا 
> بس فعلا الكل وحشني والمكان كمان والله


المكان ده هو سبب تكوين صداقات جميلة و حب صادق بين الكثير من الأعضاء
ذكرياتنا هنا جزأ من حياتنا 
علشان كده عمرنا ما بننساه و بنشعر دائما بالحنين له
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

بعد السنين ده كلها ..رجعنا تانى نشخبط هنا ..على جدران المنتدى ..بس المرة دى والواحد حاسس كأنه أكثر الأماكن أمانا فى العالم وألفة..

----------

